# Salt Fork-Ice?



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Anyone have any info on the ice conditions on the lake?

I may be in the area this weekend and was thinking of throwing the ice fishing equipment in the car and give it an try if the ice was safe..


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't believe it will be ready unless maybe in the very shallow coves. It has only locked in the last couple days. Maybe next week-end would be a better choice


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

I was there fri. and the ice was 3-4 in. thick. It's been so windy I ain't went out this weekend.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info rainmaker and bttmline.

I reside full time in the Cleveland area and with the "bitter" cold temperatures I decided to wait until next weekend to go down to my cabin.

Hopefully, with another week of below freezing temperatures the ice will be in at least the 5-7" thick.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Babs,,,

Here is a site that has been mentioned on here several times.. Great Site for information at Salt Fork.....

http://www.saltforkoutdoors.com/

Check out the lake report or give them a call....
They are Always willing to help!!!!! 
Stan


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Rainmaker
Where were you checking? I might have to check a couple cribs.
Bttmline


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Pipeliner,

Thanks for the info. I checked out the web-site and sent them an e-mail for an up dated on the lake conditions.

Nice site. I buy bait from them all the time since my cabin is located at the back entrance to the park. I did not know they had a site on the inter-net.

If I get a chance to get on the lake next weekend I will post how I did when I get a chance.


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

bttmline, I was over at the covered bridge cove. I've got today off cause of the cold.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I went down to Saltfork on Sunday 4th eve. At the North Salem ramp the lake was completely froze over and whitish colored. At the Morning Glory "dam" ramp it is completely froze over and crystal clear. It looked like open water from a distance. At both ramps I walked out 5' just fine, even gave it a 240# jump up and down. I would have taken my auger, but truthfully Ididn't expect to see it frozen in the deep end. I wonder is the deep end safe for Ice fishing? Well, as "safe" as ice fishing can get? Or does all the fishing go on in the shallow end?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

There was some guys ice fishing around the cabin area, Heard they caught an EYE and some gills. Thats only hear say though.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Here will go boys,Here we go.


----------

